# Quisiera saber compatibilidad de ohms de bafles y parlantes



## Marcelo E V (Ago 23, 2006)

Me pueden decir que puedo hacer,  si es que se puede,   tengo un amplificador SONY y dice 8-16 ohms salida a bafles y un par de bafles Pionner de 6 ohms ¿se pueden usar ?, se puede poner en el bafle algo que lo lleve a 8 ohms o que?. Otra pregunta en la salida del subwoofer tengo 2 de estos philips activos 100wat de que forma los tengo que conectar para que sigan siendo 8 ohms los dos (serie o paralelo), puede perjudicar otras salidas el tener dos juntos?  gracias amigos por la comunicación Marcelo


----------



## roberto moreno (Ago 24, 2006)

El teorema de transferencia de potencia máxima dice que para que la máxima potencia sea transferida de un dispositivo a otro las impedancias deben ser iguales, así que debes hacer que la impedancia de tus bocinas sea la misma que la de tu equipo de audio para aprovechar la potencia, desde luego que la impedancia es un valor complejo donde la parte real es la resistencia y al aparte imaginaria son las reactancias (Ver números complejos e impedancia) y estos valores dependen de la frecuencia, por eso no se puede decir que exista una impedancia fija todo el tiempo y por eso se usan rangos, simplemente haz que dentro de los rangos especificados caiga tu speaker y listo, una de las grandes grandes ventajas de usar impedancias es que cumplen con la ley de ohm y con las propiedades de los circuitos serie y paralelo, así que si tienes dos bocinas de 8 Ohms y las conectas en paralelo el equipo "verá" una sola bocina de 4 Ohms y si estuvieran en serie  "verá" una sola bocina de 16 Ohms, aplica esto a tus bocinas y saca tus conclusiones. Lo que nunca debes hacer es usar impedancias menores en las bocinas con respecto a los amplificadores, en el mejor de los casos el amplificador se protegerá pero en el peor, te vas a cargar las salidas de audio.


----------



## nactronik (Ago 25, 2006)

hola amigos.. 
tengo el sgte. problema: estoy haciendo un amplificador estereo para conectar unos bafles a la pc. 
El problema es le sgte. que el amplificador me da un salida de 50w rms a 8 ohm. 
Hasta ahi todo bien. 
Pero los bafles tienen 2 canales (agudos y graves), el problemas viene porque el parlante para altas frecuencias es de 4 ohm, y el de bajas es de 8 ohm. 
Como puedo  solucionar el problema. ?
La verdad es que nose como conectarlos los parlantes... 
Debo agregar algun capacitor o algo?

saludos y gracias a todos los que se toman el trabajo de leer mi duda 
nactronik.


----------



## Jacqueline Dañin (Feb 20, 2008)

nactronic ,si puedes conectar un capacitor en serie de unos 4.7microfarados a 50v en le tweeter es suficiente


----------

